# Hi fellow Thyroid sufferers



## lc43 (May 1, 2007)

Hi!~ I'm lisa, 43, and new here. 
I have hypo-T and just dicsovered this 3 months ago.
my last lab results came out fine but the past few weeks i noticed I've been sleeping on the chair alot and more tired and last night at work, I thought I was going to get real dizzy and faint.
I just had my recent lab test this morning and waiting to hear from the doc.
it must be out of whack or something else is wrong.
I am glad to have found this forum. I have 2 brothers who have the opposites of Thyroid. Of course, I got the kind where I can't lose weight! figures!!!

Hope to learn more about this disease and to get to know you guys!!


----------



## rachel (May 1, 2007)

I know what you mean Lisa, My cousin has the hyper and she's rail thin. I was diagnosed about 6 years ago for hypothyroidism. However, I seem to gain weight relentlessly.. I am over 300 lbs and feel totally not in control of my body!! I'm trying to locate a specialist in this field..maybe see if I don't have something else..Hashimoto or something.. One dr told me that all my bloodwork came back and you wouldn't know I was over weight except to see me.. then other doctors change the dosages of my synthroid from .25 - .75 go figure.. I just know that I'm tired of living this way and I want someone to figure out the problem I advise you to find a good doctor who will listen and go to whatever means needed to solve your problems.. never give up.. doctors are humans too and sometimes we have our own best interest at heart  Good Luck!


----------



## lc43 (May 1, 2007)

I have been so cold lately..i now have muscles aches
and more diarrhea that usual..
I am also peri menopausal so it's hard to tell if it's that or my thyroid.
I am so sleepy too!
Right now I type this with a blanket around me and the heat is on when its 62 outside.

my doctor is wonderful.


----------



## helen254 (May 3, 2007)

hi iam new to this too being told i have an underactive thyroid gland 4 mnths ago but i also have viltago 2 iam 36 with 3 kids youngest a toddler so on the go loads all i want to do is sleep but she just wants 2 move!!!!!!! my weight is just going up.


----------

